

This Method Is How Successful Companies Stand Out from Their Competition - willietran
https://testlio.com/blog/post/successful-companies-stand-competition

======
hitchhiker999
It's all fluff. Make a great product, your clients will come to you.

~~~
willietran
This is half true. Nothing will ever trump making a great product. However, it
would be pretty foolish to just rely on that alone.

Companies need marketing strategies to serve as a catalyst to their product
growth. Again, product is king. No doubt about that, because without a good
product, no amount of marketing will make it stand out.

But not every company is going to be the next Instagram, Snapchat, or
Facebook. Focusing on only product may not work out as well.

